# Mini XLR to XLR cable pinout



## KariNeko

Hello everyone, I'm trying to put together some custom cables and have a question concerning the pinout/connections.
   
  I bought a HRT Music Streamer Pro with mini XLR male connectors that I'm going to connect to Krell KAV-300iL amp, so the cables I want to build will be mini XLR female to XLR male, I already have bought the cable and connectors.
   
  There seems to be a difference in configuration between the mini XLR pinouts and the standard sized XLRs.


  I'm assuming that as long as "1" is connected to "1", "2" to "2" and "3" to "3" this will be fine, so Pin 1: Shield, Pin 2: Hot, and Pin3: Cold in both of the pinouts? Can someone confirm this?
   
  Thanks!


----------



## samsquanch

your pin outs for an XLR should most of the time be pretty standard, pin 1 shield/ground, pin 2 +, pin3 -, regardless of pin orientation.
   
  Now with that said, if you have any doubt about the pin out of a device, check it's manual, if it's not listed there, google the model number and xlr pin out, if that doesn't work, call the manufacture.


----------



## nikongod

Quote: 





samsquanch said:


> Now with that said, if you have any doubt about the pin out of a device, check it's manual, if it's not listed there, google the model number and xlr pin out, if that doesn't work, call the manufacture.


 
   
  Win.
   
  if you already have a functional cable you can also check against that.


----------



## KariNeko

Hi, thanks for your replies, I made the cable and it worked perfectly ( connected pin 1 XLR to pin 1 mini XLR, 2 to 2, and 3 to 3 ).


----------

